# Ground Chicken?



## Chef Munky (Jul 5, 2010)

Besides grilled burgers. What else can I do with it?
What I have is made with chicken thighs, very little fat. No white meat.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 5, 2010)

anything you would use ground beef or turkey... tacos, meatballs, meatloaf, etc. Look up ground meat recipies.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2010)

Like Wyogal said - you can use ground chicken (or turkey) in ANY recipe calling for ground beef.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 5, 2010)

White chili with ground chicken and navy beans

Lasagana with ground chicken and an alfredo sauce

A cottage pie

How about a chicken stroganoff?


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 5, 2010)

What I ended up making was Spicy ground chicken. Simmered in a fresh batch of enchilada sauce. Roasted some chili peppers. Raided the garden. Made up a batch of Mesa dough. Added the chicken to a baking dish,topped it with the Mesa made it into a casserole. My good deed is done for the day 

Going to have to try making "Sopes"

Chicken Stroganoff sounds great Dave. I'm hungry now. Do you have a recipe for it here?

Thank you for the suggestions.

Munky.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 5, 2010)

Mesa? as in masa?
Sopapillas?


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 5, 2010)

As in Maseca corn flour, for making Tortillas.
Sopes.. as in yes Sopapillas.

Munky.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 5, 2010)

I love to make meatballs from mine. When I grind it I often will add celery and carrots to the grinder. It adds moisture and flavor.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 5, 2010)

*Ground Chicken Stroganoff*

Munky, 

No I don't have a recipe....yet. The idea popped into my head as I was thinking of variations on beef recipes, but it got my brain churning and I'm trying to devise one.  

I'm thinking white / cream sauce with fresh mushrooms, sauted onion or shallot, maybe celery (??) and some sour cream.  Salt, pepper, paprika and ????? not sure.  Or maybe no paprika and some rosemary or tarragon?  

What do you think?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 5, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> *Ground Chicken Stroganoff*
> 
> Munky,
> 
> ...


 
I think you need mushrooms too!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> *Ground Chicken Stroganoff*
> 
> Munky,
> 
> ...



Onions, mushrooms, a little dry mustard and sour cream.  Season with a dash of sugar, salt and pepper.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 6, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> *Ground Chicken Stroganoff*
> 
> Munky,
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that's going to be dinner tonight! Serve it with some fresh pasta. I'll keep the ingredients simple though. Saute the onions, make the cream sauce. S,p, tarragon add the sour cream last.

Boredom got the best of me last night. Made up a recipe as I went for Asian chicken dumplings. Fresh ginger and green onions was a nice touch. Turned out well.

Let ya know how this turns out.
Thank you very much for the idea.

Munky.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 6, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I think you need mushrooms too!


 
Uh - Dave's post does have mushrooms in there.

But regardless, there's no need to bother with making a white sauce.  Just make this & add your sauteed ground chicken to it:

Breezy Mushroom Stroganoff (adapted from "The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two")

1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme or approx. a teaspoon of chopped fresh leaves
Salt to taste
Freshly ground black pepper
1-1/4 cup chicken or vegetable broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2-3 tablespoons brandy or cognac
1/4-cup dry sherry
1# or so of wide egg noodles
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems from the Shitake & Oyster mushrooms), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles with a green salad & crusty bread on the side.
 
(Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little with reheating, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.)


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 6, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> I'm thinking that's going to be dinner tonight! Serve it with some fresh pasta. I'll keep the ingredients simple though. Saute the onions, make the cream sauce. S,p, tarragon add the sour cream last.
> 
> Boredom got the best of me last night. Made up a recipe as I went for Asian chicken dumplings. Fresh ginger and green onions was a nice touch. Turned out well.
> 
> ...


 
You're Welcome!  Please do. I'd love to know. And don't forget the mushrooms!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG...Forgot the mushrooms!! Sorry... No I'm not. Never liked them anyways.
Pasta and bread is fresh.. Hope that makes up for it. Couldn't get a decent picture of this dish..

Chicken Stroganoff::
1 Pound Ground Chicken Breasts
1 1/2 Tablespoons of Olive Oil
1/2  Cup Chopped Yellow Onions
1/4 Cup of AP flour
2 Cups - approx of  Whole Milk
1 1/2 Teaspoons of Tarragon
1 1/2 Teaspoon of Fresh  Parsley
1 Teaspoon approx, fresh Ground Pepper
1/2 Cup Sour Cream
Salt  to taste

Fresh Cooked Egg Noodles

In a large pre heated  saute pan, add the olive oil and onions. Cook until the onions are  caramelized.
Add the ground chicken. Cook the chicken thoroughly.

Add  the flour to the chicken. Slowly add the milk. Heat until it just comes  to a boil.
Reduce the heat to medium. Add the tarragon, parsley,  ground pepper Simmer the sauce while the egg noodles are cooking. About  30 minutes.
Add the sour cream. Salt to taste.

Munky.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks good!!!


----------



## sarah (Jul 7, 2010)

Try ground chicken curry.Variations are with potatos,bell peppers,peas etc.You could also make a ground chicken rice pilaf,even a ground chicken biryani.Its delicious.Ever tried ground chicken turn overs? ground chicken stuffed fried flat bread?


----------

